# it finally happened



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

my gf tells me im on here way to much and all i talk about is dogs and she feels neglected..... good lord lol


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

See if it was me I would have given her a kong toy and would have told her that should keep her busy for a while. Then I would have gone back on the computer. Of course I am single now so you probably wouldn't want to do that.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah I hear that too! alot, especially when I tell her Im going downstairs to "check" the computer and I wont be long,, I get a certain LOOK>

Wayne,,there are LOTS of women out there and just a few good dogs!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah, I just got the same thing


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

wheezie said:


> my gf tells me im on here way to much and all i talk about is dogs and she feels neglected..... good lord lol


Better do something about that! Part of the reason me and my GF broke up was because of being on here too much. Yunno these woman get real jealous if you don't give them ALL your attention. Their needy creatures..
******** WARNING*** FOUL LANGUAGE*****


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Okay...see I am on the opposite side being the wife that talks about dogs too much. My husband is in Iraq and everytime I talk to him I have stories about Peanut and stuff I learn about and I feel like I am being boring to him but everytime I apologize for talking "dog" to him he always says he doesnt mind he loves the dog. I still feel kind of bad but I have my husband and my dog guess what I am going to tell him about all the time.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Okay...see I am on the opposite side being the wife that talks about dogs too much. My husband is in Iraq and everytime I talk to him I have stories about Peanut and stuff I learn about and I feel like I am being boring to him but everytime I apologize for talking "dog" to him he always says he doesnt mind he loves the dog. I still feel kind of bad but I have my husband and my dog guess what I am going to tell him about all the time. 

At least it is the dog that is getting your attention she should be happy IMO


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I hear it my sister say I have no life. I always talk about the dog. She came and visited grizz now she won't stop calling asking about the dog. I'll tell her now all you ever talk about is the dog.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I've gotten that too. I learned to not talk dogs during the week or with my bf I get my doggy chatting fix here. Then on the weekends we do stuff together saturday and on sunday he goes 4wheeling and I go to weight pull lol.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> Yeah I hear that too! alot, especially when I tell her Im going downstairs to "check" the computer and I wont be long,, I get a certain LOOK>
> 
> Wayne,,there are LOTS of women out there and just a few good dogs!!


I do that to my husband too... I always like I'll be right back, I am jsut going to check my stuff.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have been told on more than one occasion that I have no life. I do too it just so happens that my life is with 4legged creatures. I would have loved to have found a man that shared my interest in animals. 

Wanye I would tell her to get a life then you don't have to make your life and hers.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> I have been told on more than one occasion that I have no life. I do too it just so happens that my life is with 4legged creatures. I would have loved to have found a man that shared my interest in animals.
> 
> Wanye I would tell her to get a life then you don't have to make your life and hers.


I hear ya sharon, thats a rare quality..


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome to the club Wheezie. My wife gets into a bad mood because I take my dog out for a walk, I swear I'm going to have to start walking him in the middle of the night... which she will probably then say, "what? you don't want to lay in bed with me now?" LMFAO.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I am blessed because I married a man that was just as nuts about the dogs as I am. YES THERE IS A GOD! :>


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

Lol my husband is the same way........ he says all i talk about is the dogs


----------

